# pool day pics



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

it was such a nice day we put the paddeling pool out it took nearly the full afternoon to fill the kids pool as its quite big but i found the kids old sand pit and filled it for the dogs it had a crack in it so excuse the black tape i covered the crack with lol
anyway the had fun in both the pools heres the pics

i was filling the kids pool they decided to get in then romeo wanted out








honey wondering what is this?








she decided to get in








then romeos turn he wasnt sure about it








whaaa i think i want out








zacy's turn he loved it








so we decided to add more water


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

now they decided to join dane and dionne








whaaaa this ones deep








zac thinks so too








zac learn to swim


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

dane i love you








my babies pitty romeo wouldent go in
















i loved these next pics but a bit of water had got in my camera and caused condensation but the were still cute pics








yayyyyyyy go zacy you learned to swim


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Gosh that looks like fun!!! Your kids are so cute/pretty! Fur and skin alike!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yay, Zac can swim!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg i love these pictures! what brave chihuahuas my dog will not go near water!!!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

What wonderful pics, mine love the water too but I have never tried a pool.

One question though where are your babys swimsuits or to they like to swim in the buff??

have fun


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg go zacy!!!!  lol i love the pics! ^_^ cant wait to try my guy soon...one day when i dont wake up late hehehe


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Once again great pictures!! I love seeing Chihuahua's enjoy being in the water.
Mandy, they look like they liked it. Romeo will come around seeing the others in the water.
Maybe I should give it a try, but I think my chi's would freak out.Lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy - great pics! As always! Your Chi's are beautiful and so are your kids. Dane just kills me. What a hoot he is. I'm sure he will grow up to be someone really special. Your daughter is gorgeous!! You will be beating the boys away soon if you aren't already. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow Zac can swim! Cute pics!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

oh my gosh.. how adorable! looks like so much fun!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pictures !


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe such fun in the kiddy pool! Great pix Mandy!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Gosh that looks like fun!!! Your kids are so cute/pretty! Fur and skin alike!!


thanks ann it was such a nice day the kids all had fun xx



> Yay, Zac can swim!!!


yay pam hes such a clever wee guy he loved it x



> omg i love these pictures! what brave chihuahuas my dog will not go near water!!!


thanks zac loved it romeo was not at all impressed with it


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> What wonderful pics, mine love the water too but I have never tried a pool.
> 
> One question though where are your babys swimsuits or to they like to swim in the buff??
> 
> have fun


thanks lol yeah i think i need to go looking for doggy swimwear lol



> omg go zacy!!!! lol i love the pics! ^_^ cant wait to try my guy soon...one day when i dont wake up late hehehe


ahhh pidgey i nwould have thought you would have a doggy pool for handsome boy dexter you need to get one xx



> Once again great pictures!! I love seeing Chihuahua's enjoy being in the water.
> Mandy, they look like they liked it. Romeo will come around seeing the others in the water.
> Maybe I should give it a try, but I think my chi's would freak out.Lol.


thanks so much lisathey loved it had so much fun yeh you need to try them in a pool i think they would like it xxxx



> Mandy - great pics! As always! Your Chi's are beautiful and so are your kids. Dane just kills me. What a hoot he is. I'm sure he will grow up to be someone really special. Your daughter is gorgeous!! You will be beating the boys away soon if you aren't already.
> 
> Brodysmom


thanks so much tracey i am so blessed to have great kids they are my angels human and fur i dont know what id do without them they are my life so thanks for the lovely comments xx



> Wow Zac can swim! Cute pics!


thanks lynda yayy hes a clever wee boy he loved it xxx



> oh my gosh.. how adorable! looks like so much fun!!


thanks cathryn they all had so much fun xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Great pictures !


thank you xx



> Awe such fun in the kiddy pool! Great pix Mandy!!


thanks ciarra they all had so much fun xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol mine would just DIE if i put them in the water! 

I took jamoka to the beach , one year and i had lil shorts for him and all , i put him in the water and he ran off on me lol


----------



## exsnohs (Jul 5, 2009)

Aww I wish mine would use the little kiddie pool my parents have for their bostons!
But they wont go anywhere near it lol
Adorable pics


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww swimming chi's  Lovely family fun day!!

I was thinking for a while if we should get small pool for dogs, but now i see - we should  and i hope they like it as much as yours :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you got cute babies....fur and nonfur......


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

fab piccies


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, Zacy doesn't need water wings!!! Those are the cutest pics. He looks so proud of himself sitting on Dane's lap. Great pool, I need one of those!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

What gorgeous photos!! The kids and dogs are having such fun!!

Don't feel bad that Scotland is the only place in these islands with sun at the moment - sure you wont!! it's miserable here!


----------



## WellysMummy (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha aww bless. Wish was hot here x


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

How adorable they all are! It's so great they're enjoying your pool! We haven't tried ours yet.


----------

